# Popupfenster zulassen mit Popupblocker



## Gast0815 (10. Feb 2007)

Auf meiner Homepage soll beim Verlassen eines bestimmten Bereiches ein Hinweisfenster sich öffnen, in dem wenn man auf OK Clickt sich eine neue Webseite in einem neuem Fenster auftut. Bis her hatte ich das mit Java gemacht in folgender Form


```
function infoexit()
{

var test;
test=confirm("======================== \n==ACHTUNG=ACHTUNG=ACHTUNG== \n======================== \n Text1 Beispiel ");
if (test==true){ info=window.open("http://www.muster.de","infomuster","width=600,height=420,resizable=yes,scrollbars= yes");}
else
{var test2;
test2=confirm("Text2");
if (test2==true)
{info=window.open("http://www.muster.de","infomuster","width=600,height=420,resizable=yes,scrollbars= yes");}
}}
```
und dann im HTML halt mit dem Befehl onunload=..
Mit den derzeitigen Popup Blockern öffnet sich nun leider das erwünschte Fenster nicht mehr. Wie kann ich das jezt neu umsetzen, damit es wieder fehlerfrei läuft, denn nicht alle Popups sind ja schlechte Popups!


----------



## Tobias (10. Feb 2007)

Java != Javascript.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Guest (10. Feb 2007)

Sorry meinte ich ja. Immer der gleiche Fehler also Java=JavaScript


----------



## Tobias (10. Feb 2007)

Was möchtest du uns mit diesem Post sagen?

Was du benutzt, ist Javascript. Mit Javascript kann man Webseiten clientseitig dynamisch gestalten. Java dagegen ist eine plattformunabhängige, objektorientierte Programmiersprache, die alles mögliche kann - einschließlich der Programmierung "normaler" Applikationen. Bis auf den Namen gibt es überhaupt keine Ähnlichkeiten zwischen Java und Javascript.

Zu deinem eigentlichen Problem: Wenn du einfach einen HTML-Button auf deine Seite stellst und im onClick-Attribut das neue Fenster öffnest, solltest du mit vernünftig programmierten Popup-Blockern keine Probleme bekommen. Das sage ich aber als Webdesign und Javascript-Laie, also verlass dich nicht drauf.
Kompetentere Hilfe bekommst du möglicherweise bei http://www.masterportal24.com.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Gast0815 (10. Feb 2007)

OK, vieleicht gehts mit einem Beispiel besser hier der Link zum Testen Test

Eigentlich sollte sich beim verlassen der Seite ein weiteres Popup auftun, aber es kommt lediglich nur die verlinkte Seite und das eigentliche Popup wird vom Popupblocker blokiert.

In diesem Beispiel sollte außer der neuen Seite die hier zuum Test zu Google führt sich ein neues Fenste öffnen, in dem auch nur zum Test sich die Google Seite befindet.


----------

